# DanKung Palm Thunder review



## Northerner

I'm having grief with "copy & paste" so here is the Word doc of my Palm Thunder review. Hopefully this works.


----------



## NaturalFork

Here is the review. I am able to paste using ctrl + v

<pstyle="text-align:center;" class="">*DanKung Black Palm Thunder*

<pstyle="text-align:center;" class="">

The _DanKung Palm Thunder_ has been in production for a few years now and has been mentioned many times on the various slingshot forums. As a fan of small frames, I finally had to have a Palm Thunder of my own. A few email exchanges with Tim at DanKung brought quick responses with pictures and/or detailed answers to all my questions. This type of customer service helped remove my fear with an overseas transaction. In 16 days (only 12 shipping days), the small slingshot was in my hands. I'm amazed at the shipping speed but I definitely don't expect this type of postal cooperation on every order, especially for a mere $2.92 shipping fee.

This is not my first experience with Chinese style slingshots. Over a year ago I purchased the Bat-1 and the Terminator. Both of these frames turned out to be enjoyable additions to my collection. I found them to be well made, pocket-able, and accurate to shoot. These two frames have the polished mirror finish rather than the "black" finish found on my new Palm Thunder (PT). The PT is also available in the polished mirror finish but I wanted a less shiny frame for outdoor shooting on sunny days. My previous experience with the polished frames was good but I found an annoying glare from the forks when shooting with the bright sun behind me. On some days this caused a bit of a challenge when aiming. A piece of tape or a length of shrink tubing would have cured the problem but a black frame sounded like a better alternative and a good enough reason to order a new frame.

*Design & Construction*

"Dankung develops and produces many slingshots by collecting and exchanging ideas from slingshot enthusiasts around the globe. Making simple and functional state-of-the-art slingshots is their goal." The Palm Thunder is one of their frames that happens to be a design from a slingshot fan in the USA.

The Palm Thunder shares the typical Chinese slingshot design with the rounded metallic frame, looped fork tips, and pinky-hole grip. It's a smallish frame in comparison to many of the models sold through the DanKung web site.

The Palm Thunder frame is cast 304 stainless steel, although it does have the appearance of a traditional bent wire construction. The forks loops are rounded on the tops rather than having the dished contour as found on the Bat and Terminator designs. The forks on the PT run parallel instead of sloping slightly outwards like many of the other metal frame designs. The top of the grip has a narrow 5/8" wasp waist that allows a good finger wrap for short fingered shooters. The top of the grip also has an integrated cross piece that joins both sides together for further strength. The grip balloons out near the bottom to help fill your hand and produce an adequate size pinky-hole that can be wrapped with paracord or rubber and still leave enough clearance for your pinky finger. My black Palm Thunder arrived with black rubber fork sleeves and a black paracord wrap on the grip (no lanyard). The top part of the wrap came down a bit too low and didn't leave quite enough room for my pinky. I untied the cord, re-wrapped and ended up with a perfect pinky hole that fits my finger with comfortable clearance.

The polished version of the Palm Thunder has the typical mirror shine and paracord grip wrapping as many other DanKung models. The solidness of stainless steel, small size, the shine, and reasonable prices were what first attracted me to these frame styles. As mentioned above, I opted for the "black" Palm Thunder version for this purchase. In pictures, the black colour may appear to be a coating but DanKung refers to it as a "special surface process technique" that does not wear off. The special surface polish gives the PT an appearance of a "bronze-age weapon". The process used on the metal does a fine job of preventing the glare that can sometimes be a problem with the mirror polished frames.

The metal surface on the "black Palm Thunder" looks more like a dark grey colour than black. Under magnification I noticed that the metal is covered with tiny pock marks. These tiny pocks are not very noticeable to the naked eye and do not have any sharp edges to wear the rubber tubes. This texture is just a result of not polishing the metal to a glaring shine. Under magnification my high polished frames look like a mirror, which you may or may not find to be a desirable characteristic.

*Measurements (bare frame)*

Overall length = 4.6" (117 mm)

Width across frame at fork loops = 3.33" (84.5 mm)

Width between forks = 1.46" (37 mm)

Fork loop outside diameter = 0.94 (24 mm)

Fork loop inside diameter = 0.49" (12.5 mm)

Width at top of handle = .65" (16.5 mm)

Width on outside of grip = 1.28" (32.5 mm)

Width on inside of grip = .74" (19 mm)

Frame thickness = .27" (7 mm)

Total weight with wraps and tubes = 4.2 oz (120 g)

*Tubes & Flatbands*

The Palm Thunder comes equipped with double 1745 tubes measuring only 5.0" from pouch end to fork. The pouch measures 1" x 2 3/4" and comes with two holes per side. The short tubes were not long enough for my shooting style but they will easily be converted to a useful single strand set.

The PT will accommodate the thin Malaysian tubes, the thicker Theraband style tubes, flatbands, and solids. The skinny Malaysian tubes can be shot single strand on each side, full doubles, or even in a pseudo taper style (partial doubles). I'm mainly a skinny tube shooter when it comes to the Chinese style frames. Full doubles or singles seem to work best for me. One of my favourite combinations is single 1745s measuring 6 ½" -7" long with ¾" to 1" loops at the forks. With 3/8" steel ammo this combination delivers 190-200 fps with a 32" draw length.

*Overall Opinion*

The Palm Thunder is a fun slingshot that fits well in the back pocket of a pair of blue jeans. The frame seems to be the perfect size for my hand. Shooting is comfortable with the thumb on the lower fork ring, index finger just below the upper ring and pinky in the grip hole.

The frame is now set up with 7" single 1745s that toss a 3/8" steel ball at 195 fps with my 32" draw length. The approx 3 ¼" fork width allows me to aim at the target using the junction point of the tube and fork while anchoring on the inside of my ear for 10 yard hits (sideways shooting). With this tube arrangement and shooting style I don't seem to get the dreaded hand slaps that sometimes plague me with some of my wooden designs. Accuracy is good with the PT and it's a fun little frame to shoot. The ground outside is snow covered but when shooting the PT from 28' I can smack a plastic golf ball with regularity. The Palm Thunder is a keeper!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wow, thanks for a great detailed review on this frame and finish as I have been looking at it myself.


----------



## Imperial

i believe this is the most comprehensive review ever done on the dk palm thunder. measurements and information galore. great review !


----------



## mr. green

Thanks for the review. You should get paid for this.


----------



## reset

Great review.


----------



## oldstevie

great review

how do you find the rounded fork tips compared to your other dankungs ?

i have wondered about getting this model but have no experience of these fork tips , although you don,t seem to have any problems with accuracy


----------



## Northerner

oldstevie said:


> great review
> 
> how do you find the rounded fork tips compared to your other dankungs ?
> 
> i have wondered about getting this model but have no experience of these fork tips , although you don,t seem to have any problems with accuracy


The rounded fork tips were a big concern of mine too and kept me from ordering one of these frames for quite a while. The rounded fork tips are not a problem at all. I've shot several hundred balls over the last few days and never had a tube roll off the tip. I start the first few inches of draw with my pinky towards the target and then move the frame into position before the draw is completed. This sets the tubes into position. I'm not sure how the tubes would position themselves on a wide frame but the narrow PT is no problem.

I shoot sideways with the Palm Thunder and aim with the junction point of the top tube and the fork tip. It doesn't seem any more difficult than aiming with my Terminator or Bat frames.


----------



## oldstevie

thanks for clarifying that

i,m glad you are having success with this model

the only thing that concerned me was the bands rolling off but i understand what you mean about the narrower forks as i have heard this before.

just have to wait for the folks at dankung to start business again after their holiday before ordering one.

their price on this model isn,t matched anywhere else i,ve looked unless anyone knows different?


----------



## rtaylor129

I am not a fan of these as I have shot a few but you seemed to give this one a great review. Maybe I just had a bad ss. Might have to revisit thank you for the review


----------



## studer1972

thanks for the review, northerner.


----------



## oldmiser

Excellent review my friend..Maybe I need a small er slingshot like that ..since I have small hands for a comfortable grip.

How do you attach flat bands to that sling shot you just purchased?..Just wondering..You have got my thinking any way

AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Northerner

oldmiser said:


> Excellent review my friend..Maybe I need a small er slingshot like that ..since I have small hands for a comfortable grip.
> 
> How do you attach flat bands to that slingshot you just purchased?..Just wondering..You have got my thinking any way
> 
> AKA Oldmiser


Check out the pictures I posted on this thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29584-new-dankung/

Also


----------



## Northerner

The DK Palm Thunder is turning out to be one of my most accurate shooters... and no annoying hand slaps. I still have it powered by 1745s with 3/8" steel ammo. Yesterday I tried the "bottle shot" and managed to score on the second shot from 28'. Unfortunately I only have a small pocket camera rather than a dedicated camcorder. You will have to trust me on the 28'. That's the max distance that I can shoot in my basement. I can't adjust the zoom once I start the recording so I can't tinker too much with things.


----------



## Northerner

One more video shooting the Palm Thunder. It took me two shots again! I seem to miss the first shot by less than an inch.

Here is a hit on a pop can from 28', using DanKung Palm Thunder, 1745 tubes and 3/8" steel ammo.


----------



## kwinpr

Great review. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## namazu

Thanks for all the great info you gave on the pt im waiting for mine to come in mail . I like my jungle hunter but wanted something smaller . Waiting is the hardest part. Thanks


----------



## namazu

Forgot to mention i like differant ways to attach tube and evan looped flatbands . Pretty cool


----------



## devils son in law

I just ordered one also and hopefully with a little practice I can exhibit the same marksmanship seen here...wow! Nice shooting guys!!


----------



## silenceater

Thanks for the review amazing detail


----------



## namazu

I recieved my palm thunder a couple weeks age i have it setnup with 1842 looped tubes 10 inches from fork to pouch . Shoots 3/8steel and marbles great evan better 7/16 steel mas bueno. And it fits in my pocket real nice for e.d.c.


----------



## Tag

That is one awesome video, will have yo watch several times. Thanks


----------



## Tag

Sorry "to" not yo. Small keys, fat fingers


----------

